# Miniature storage container



## Tomicroll (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone.  I'm trying to find something to store my role-playing miniatures in.  I already have a couple clear plastic craft storage bins that I picked up, and they work great for smaller miniatures, but my larger miniatures (D&D line large creatures) do not.  When I look for storage bins on Amazon, I get thousands of results, so does anyone know the actual name of the clear plastic divided storage trays or a company that makes them.  If anyone has an alternative that would be appreciative too.  I have a small collection, maybe 50 medium miniatures, and half a dozen larger ones.


----------



## Scribble (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know the name of the company or the product off hand, but I would suggest maybe looking around on office max or staples web sites... They usually sell them, and their product list will probably be much shorter then Amazon's so you won't have to search through as much to find them.


----------



## Pseudopsyche (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had good luck with the craft storage aisles of stores like Joann's.


----------



## Sanzuo (Jan 15, 2010)

You only need to do one thing; go to a fly-fishing store or sports outlet and look at tackle boxes.  They were designed for minis but they won't tell you that.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 15, 2010)

A couple small cardboard boxes with closing flaps should meet your needs.... for now. Organizers cost too much and hold too little unless you get them cheap or second hand. They work OK if you are chopping minis apart and Frankensteining them back together, since you want to keep the bits separated. But if you were going to be paying retail for an organizer, you are better off spending the cash on minis.






http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/223479-how-do-you-store-all-those-minis.html


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2010)

You could also take a look at actual miniature storage/carry solutions (like Army Transport), but I suppose those are a bit overkill for what you are looking for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is PDF of labels for minatures storage boxes (right click, save as)
http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2355/binlabels.pdf
img109.imageshack.us/img109/2355/binlabels.pdf


----------



## Oryan77 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have these mounted on my wall:
Stack-On 39-Drawer Organizer: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00965901000P?mv=rr
and
Stack-On 18-Drawer Storage Cabinet, Gray: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00962319000P?keyword=stack+on+storage+cabinet

for my large size and smaller minis.

And I use these:
Sterilite Wide 3-Drawer Cart - White : Target: Sterilite Wide 3-Drawer Cart - White : Target

for my huge and bigger sized minis.

I'm an organization freak, so I also have clear plastic labels on all the drawers so I know what is in them. Everything is separated by monster type.

These things work great and they allow me to quickly and easily find what I want.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Jan 15, 2010)

I found what I consider to be perfect storage for Large minis at The COntainer Store.

Basically they are stackable plastic boxes, about shoe-box sized.  The reasons I like them so much?  (1) They come in several different colors.  (2) They are actually drawers that pull out, but won't come all the way out.

I think I bought 14 of them, and I label them with removable labels and stack them on shelves.  Efficient storage and incredibly easy to find and retrieve what I need.

(I have a similar system for smaller minis, but I use cardboard "card houses" and 801-SKU card boxes to achieve the same thing: clearly labeled storage that makes it easy to find and retrieve what I need.  For Huges ... well, I don't have a good solution for Huges.  Luckily I have a wrap-around five-inch shelf in my game-room, so they're basically just lined up against the wall.)


----------



## N0Man (Jan 16, 2010)

Consider me part of the tackle box crowd.  I used to use a few small cardboard boxes, and now I'm quite happy with the tackle box.  I just wish mine was slightly taller on each shelf, then it would be perfect.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2010)

For storing larger minis, I've found that the Sterlite stackable drawers: Sterilite stackable drawer Home Organization at bizrate - Price Comparison and Consumer Reviews

For transporting them, I often use shoeboxes...and I usually transport my books & minis in an inexpensive ($50) rolling suitcase.


----------



## blargney the second (Jan 16, 2010)

I went down to my local gaming store and bought some of the larger cardboard boxes intended to store cards (like Magic or baseball cards).  They are cheap and customizable.
-blarg


----------



## Hairfoot (Jan 16, 2010)

I use a tackle box, but be sure to work out exactly what you need to fit in before you shop.  Painted lead miniatures can get scratched up if they're in big slots where they can roll around, and big models can crash about a lot if they're piled into a large, general purpose space.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jan 16, 2010)

Oryan77's links show the sort of thing I use.  Similar cabinets can be found at Home Depot, Lowes, and other hardware stores.  If you have fewer miniatures than needed to fill those then tackle boxes are your best solution.


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2010)

I use stackable shelving units to store DDM figures at home.  These are labeled by creature / class type for organizational reasons.  These are big enough for large (2-3 inch) or smaller figures.   I have a dresser set up for huge DDM figures.

For my painted metal or plastic figures (non DDM) I use Chessex carrying boxes which are labeled either by creature type or campaign world (Darksun, Eberron etc)

Stranger figures or the really big ones I have placed through out my room.

When I do travel with the figures I use either card boxes or the newest thing-  1 gallon zip-lock bags with the dungeon tiles for the entire encounter labeled as room 1 ,2,3 etc.


----------

